# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Këshilloje për diçka, anëtarin/en më lartë

## Bardhi

Pershendetje per te gjithe.
Keshilla thone eshte e mireseardhure per te gjithe. Andaj mos kurseni, ja jepni ka nje keshill personit qe e keni lart ne postim.
Suksese...

----------


## e panjohura

Hjeke gasmasken,se nuk ka pluhur!

----------


## Endless

Mos me rri na mbrapa se e kam bezdi!  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Bardhi

Hhahahahhah. Po tallesh me ate qe ne Kosovaret po mendojme se e kemi nje ambient te pa paster. 
Ok ndoshta ke te drejt.
Une ju kisha keshilluar, qe te vazhdoni te shkruani keshtu bukur, se vertet keni nje shkrm shume te bukur.
Respek per ju e panjohura

----------


## symphony

Më pëlqen nënshkrimi yt një rrugë dhe dy punë por sikur t`i bësh dhe sytë katër nuk do të ishte keq.  :shkelje syri:

----------


## tetovarja87

beje me ngjyre me te dukshme kete firmen e juaj,se nuk lexohet mire.... :shkelje syri:

----------


## projekti21_dk

Përshëndetje për të gjithë.
Nga postimet që po shoh, shumica nuk po dihen kujt po i referohen, prandaj mendoj, se nëse i drejtohesh dikujt, kur të përgjigjesh, kliko te "cito", ndryshe merret si këshillë e përgjithme.

respekt për ju.
përgëzoj hapësin e kësaj teme. po më pëlqen tema.

----------


## tetovarja87

i referohesh antarit qe ke mbi koke  :buzeqeshje: 
respekt edhe per ju.....
s'ka keshille per ju zotri  :buzeqeshje: ..se kemi ate te drejt  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Fishtani1

Adem, nuk ke asgje mangut.

Drejteshkrmin e ke shume rregull, avatarin/foton si eshte me se miri, nengraden e ki mire, poashtu edhe signaturen.

Pershedentje.

----------


## stern

> Adem, nuk ke asgje mangut.
> 
> Drejteshkrmin e ke shume rregull, avatarin/foton si eshte me se miri, nengraden e ki mire, poashtu edhe signaturen.
> 
> Pershedentje.


*
Te keshilloj te vesh nje Firme*

----------


## Fishtani1

Me gjej nje, do e ve ashtu sic me thua ti  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## stern

> Me gjej nje, do e ve ashtu sic me thua ti


*hiihihi


"Martohuni! Nese merrni grua te mire do te jeni te lumtur, nese merrni grua te keqe do te beheni filozof!" SOKRATI


Si te duket?*

----------


## Fishtani1

hahahaa e forte shume, shiko mos ke edhe tjeter?  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## stern

*Bukuria e njeriut perbehet nga bukuria e fjales qe flet - (Sami Frasheri) 
ose

Mendimet e larta gjinden ne fjale te shkurtera-(Sami Frasheri) 
ose

Dashuria mbin nga besimi, jeton nga shpresa, ndersa vdes nga meshira - (Monteskie) 

ose

Nga mungesa e respektit ndaj vetes rrjedhin aq shume vese , sa edhe nga respekti i tepruar për veten. - M.Montenj 


ufaaaaaaaaaa me lodhe kollego:=)*

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

"Padituria eshte semundje e shpirtit",- thote Sokrates. 
Beethoven dikur tha qe ishte nxensi i Sokrates. 
urime ti siper per keto fjale te bukura qe na solle

----------


## stern

> "Padituria eshte semundje e shpirtit",- thote Sokrates. 
> Beethoven dikur tha qe ishte nxensi i Sokrates. 
> urime ti siper per keto fjale te bukura qe na solle


*mjalte nzjer nga goja ti te kam thene 100 here

keshilla per ty?

hmmmmmmmmmmm skamQendro keshtu sic je Helen se je e mbrekullueshme*

----------


## erla07

> "Padituria eshte semundje e shpirtit",- thote Sokrates. 
> Beethoven dikur tha qe ishte nxensi i Sokrates. 
> urime ti siper per keto fjale te bukura qe na solle



mos rri shume ne diell.... :Lulja3:

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

E verteta nuk mund te ndahet nga ai qe e shprehen dhe nga casti kur shprehet!
thoshte ai 
faleminderit nga ty po cdo njeriu duhet te permiresoje veten 
kam edhe une  te metat time.....

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

> mos rri shume ne diell....


hhahaha pse mi shoqe falas eshte vdes lem ter diten ne djell jap shpirtin :buzeqeshje:

----------


## arjan03

Helen mos fli shume ne diell..........................

----------

